# Is this a queen cell?



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

View attachment 31714


One of our hive seems to be queenless and we found this in there. We have no capped brood no eggs or larvae to see. Just capped honey on a couple frames and some pollen.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

If you are referencing that small, whitish protuberance of wax
in the lower center of the photo . . . then no; not a queen cell.
Burr comb - nothing more. Get a frame of eggs and emerging
bees into here quickly if you want a chance at saving this colony.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree. Not a queen cell and you need to get a frame of eggs into there. What you have there is a storage frame absolutely packed full of pollen. Be sure and rotate that out to the edge of the hive if it isn't there already.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

O thank you I thought it was burr comb and had hubby scrape it off. Then I got second guessing myself. WE put a real nice frame of brood, with tiny larvae and eggs into it today. This picture we taken yesterday. Hopefully we can get a queen cell going and save this hive.


----------

